# :: ECS Tuning :: C5 A6 2.8 PCV Service Kits



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Tired of garage floor stains and adding oil at every fill up? Chronic engine oil leaks may be a sign that your car has a more serious problem with its crankcase ventilation system.

Positive Crankcase Ventilation systems send cylinder blow-by gases back to the intake for burning. When they don't, crankcase pressure builds, pushing engine oil past seals and gaskets.

Bottom line? ECS has PCV Service Kits that cure the cause and fix the damage. Available in three stages, pick the one that matches your car's symptoms, and start keeping your oil inside the engine, where it belongs.

_Stage 1 Kit Includes_:


 Updated suction pump
 Updated check valve
 PCV breather hose
 Crankcase breather hose
 Replacement clamps

_Stage 2 Kit Includes_:


 Updated suction pump
 Updated check valve
 PCV breather hose
 Crankcase breather hose
 Valve cover gaskets
 Replacement clamps

_Stage 3 Kit Includes_:


 Updated suction pump
 Updated check valve
 PCV breather hose
 Crankcase breather hose
 Valve cover gaskets
 Cam chain tensioner gasket set
 Camshaft seals
 Cylinder head plugs
 Silicone sealant
 Replacement clamps

*Is this drip really necessary?*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi C5 A6 2.8L (1998-2001)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

Have anything similar for the 2.7T?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

AndyTR32 said:


> Have anything similar for the 2.7T?


We have a Valve Cover gasket set which includes all the gaskets and seals for each cylinder head but does not include PCV parts. 

Click *HERE *

Jason


----------

